# Does Uber mess with the Brightness of your phone?



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I bought an iPhone 11 about 2 weeks ago. I haven't driven with the new phone yet as I finally transferred everything over to it 2 days ago. So next time I go out there it'll be with the new phone. I have gone into the APP to look at a few things. Despite not going online yet I have found that Uber has lowered my brightness of my new phone on 2 different occasions already!!! I had the brightness setting set to about 3/4 of the brightness bar. After I went into the App to view something. A few hours later I tried to surf the web and I noticed my phone was a lot dimmer than I had it set up. So I checked my settings and then I realized that my brightness was all the way down to 1/4 of the bar actually a little lower than that. I never have my brightness that low and I definitely didn't put it there myself.

It was doing that with my old phone (iPhone 5s) constantly but I thought maybe it's just my phone acting up since it's an old model. Now I believe that they are really doing things to my phone settings. I wonder what is the purpose of messing with someone's brightness? Are they just flexing their muscles to let me know who's boss? Are they trying to intimidate me? What other settings are they tinkering with?


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> I bought an iPhone 11 about 2 weeks ago. I haven't driven with the new phone yet as I finally transferred everything over to it 2 days ago. So next time I go out there it'll be with the new phone. I have gone into the APP to look at a few things. Despite not going online yet I have found that Uber has lowered my brightness of my new phone on 2 different occasions already!!! I had the brightness setting set to about 3/4 of the brightness bar. After I went into the App to view something. A few hours later I tried to surf the web and I noticed my phone was a lot dimmer than I had it set up. So I checked my settings and then I realized that my brightness was all the way down to 1/4 of the bar actually a little lower than that. I never have my brightness that low and I definitely didn't put it there myself.
> 
> It was doing that with my old phone (iPhone 5s) constantly but I thought maybe it's just my phone acting up since it's an old model. Now I believe that they are really doing things to my phone settings. I wonder what is the purpose of messing with someone's brightness? Are they just flexing their muscles to let me know who's boss? Are they trying to intimidate me? What other settings are they tinkering with?


That's how they brainwash you bro that's how it all starts. Wait till you see the screen move and literally log you off as if you did it yourself. You have been warned :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> I bought an iPhone 11 about 2 weeks ago. I haven't driven with the new phone yet as I finally transferred everything over to it 2 days ago. So next time I go out there it'll be with the new phone. I have gone into the APP to look at a few things. Despite not going online yet I have found that Uber has lowered my brightness of my new phone on 2 different occasions already!!! I had the brightness setting set to about 3/4 of the brightness bar. After I went into the App to view something. A few hours later I tried to surf the web and I noticed my phone was a lot dimmer than I had it set up. So I checked my settings and then I realized that my brightness was all the way down to 1/4 of the bar actually a little lower than that. I never have my brightness that low and I definitely didn't put it there myself.
> 
> It was doing that with my old phone (iPhone 5s) constantly but I thought maybe it's just my phone acting up since it's an old model. Now I believe that they are really doing things to my phone settings. I wonder what is the purpose of messing with someone's brightness? Are they just flexing their muscles to let me know who's boss? Are they trying to intimidate me? What other settings are they tinkering with?


Are you sure your phone isn't getting too hot? My iPhone XR goes dim sometimes when it gets too warm. Usually when charging. This is a function of the iPhone, not the Uber app. it does this to protect itself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Only
When


Cdub2k said:


> I bought an iPhone 11 about 2 weeks ago. I haven't driven with the new phone yet as I finally transferred everything over to it 2 days ago. So next time I go out there it'll be with the new phone. I have gone into the APP to look at a few things. Despite not going online yet I have found that Uber has lowered my brightness of my new phone on 2 different occasions already!!! I had the brightness setting set to about 3/4 of the brightness bar. After I went into the App to view something. A few hours later I tried to surf the web and I noticed my phone was a lot dimmer than I had it set up. So I checked my settings and then I realized that my brightness was all the way down to 1/4 of the bar actually a little lower than that. I never have my brightness that low and I definitely didn't put it there myself.
> 
> It was doing that with my old phone (iPhone 5s) constantly but I thought maybe it's just my phone acting up since it's an old model. Now I believe that they are really doing things to my phone settings. I wonder what is the purpose of messing with someone's brightness? Are they just flexing their muscles to let me know who's boss? Are they trying to intimidate me? What other settings are they tinkering with?


 They are covertly photographing you !


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

justaGoober said:


> Are you sure your phone isn't getting too hot? My iPhone XR goes dim sometimes when it gets too warm. Usually when charging. This is a function of the iPhone, not the Uber app. it does this to protect itself.


Conspiracy theory solved. Thank You. I see that the default is set to Auto-Brightness on. The Uber App does tend to overheat the phone thus making the phone turn down the brightness. I still find it odd that despite not even being online the phone still gets overheated a bit to make it turn the brightness volume all the way down like that. I did have Pandora running so maybe it's a combination of the two that overheats the phone.


----------

